# At long last



## naoise (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi girls

I know I haven't been on in ages my internet was down along with lots of other things going on in our lives, dramas all round marriage break ups (not mine) thank goodness!

But I just wanted to let you all know that today at long last the girls have been freed for adoption this morning, it has been a very long road for us we have been waiting so long for this day and we are beside ourselves, I have champagne in the fridge for later and we are having a small celebration, we are saving the big party for the adoption. Which hopefully won't be too long but I'm not counting my chickens. So we are at last going to be able to change our girls names and make them ours.

Hope everyone is doing well and thinking of you all.

Love K


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

thats great  

Enjoy the celebrations 

x


----------



## dawny36 (Mar 28, 2007)

Lovely to read that!

Congratulations you must be  feeling on top of the world!!!

Dawny
xx


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Congratulations and enjoy that champagne. You deserve it.


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

That's great news, congratulations, enjoy the champagne    

love
Cindy


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Fab fab fab news for you all

xxx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Fantastic news K, am really pleased for you.  Enjoy the celebrating, another step closer to the big day.
Love
OT x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Congratulations thats lovely news to hear/read!!

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Great news hun

Hope you enjoyed the bubbly.

PBMx


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

Great news K.  Enjoy the celebration.

Tracey x


----------

